# Neues Mainboard wird benötigt



## Diclonii (18. Dezember 2009)

Aloha alle zusammen,

ich hab ja nun seit knapp 1 und nen halbes Jahr den Acer Aspire M5641 und bin eigentlich rechtzufrieden damit, nur trat  so ca. nach 4 Monaten ein kritisches problem auf,  sporadische Abstürze beim zocken, dazu hatte ich auch 1-2 Beiträge verfasst.^^
Nun, endlich konnt ich das Problem ausmachen, und zwar liegts am Board, es hat 2 Slots für Ram, seit Kauf sind da 2x2 GB drine, gleich getaktet etc, hab da nie was aufgerüstet.
Wenn ich 1 Speicher rausnehme und mein Rechner nur mit 2 GB fahre läufts einwandfrei, ohne abstürze, null Probleme, dabei hab ich beide Speicher mehere Tage einzeln getestet und beide Slots - null Probleme.
Steck ich aber wieder beide ein tauchen wieder die sporadischen Abstürze auf, also denk ich mir das liegt doch am Board.
Im Bios kann ich nichts umstellen, die Funktionen sind STARK eingegrenzt, Acergesichert halt. 

Mein Rechner:

Grafikkarte: HD4850 512 MB
Prozessor: Intel Core 2Quad CPU Q8200 @2,34 GHZ
Festplatte: 640 GB HDD
Netzteil: 400W Markennetzteil
Ram: 2x2GB UNB PC2-6400 CL5 833 Mhz
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Übertakten oder nochmal aufrüsten möcht ich nich, das board soll also passend für die jetzige konfiguration sein., was also schlagt ihr vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Diclonii
Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler sind gewollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Liegt eher am RAM als am Board. Klingt als wäre einer der Riegel defekt.
Hast eventuell nen Kumpel der den gleichen Typ ram nutzt und dir mal für kurze Zeit seine zwei Riegel zur Verfügung stellen könnte?
Tritt das Problem dann auch auf ists das Board, wenn nicht ist einer deiner RAMs defekt.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem?

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a449398.html


----------



## Diclonii (18. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Liegt eher am RAM als am Board. Klingt als wäre einer der Riegel defekt.
> Hast eventuell nen Kumpel der den gleichen Typ ram nutzt und dir mal für kurze Zeit seine zwei Riegel zur Verfügung stellen könnte?
> Tritt das Problem dann auch auf ists das Board, wenn nicht ist einer deiner RAMs defekt.



 Würde das so sein, dann hätte doch mein Rechner auch abstürzen müssen als ich das, indem Sinne, defekte Ram einzeln getestet habe oder nich?
 Hab ja ausgiebig beide Rams einzeln getestet in beiden Slots und da traten keine Probleme auf, nur als ich wieder beide reingesteckt hab.
 Hab auch beide mit Memtest durchlaufen lassen und es wurden keine Fehler festgestellt oder so.

 Falls dann keine weiteren Vorschläge vorhanden sind werd ich wohl  dann das Board von Klos nehmen.

MfG


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt ab und an vor, dass beide Riegel einzeln funktionieren jedoch wenn beide zusammen drin stecken Fehler verursacht werden. Frag mich nicht warum.
Wenn Memtest fehlerfrei war ist das schon mal n Zeichen, dass die Riegel tatsächlich intakt sein könnten. Hast du dennoch evtl. die Möglichkeit bei nem Freund oder so die Riegel mal einzubauen oder seine bei dir?
Am Ende ists mir egal, was du machst weil ich nicht dein Konto bin. Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass du nicht umsonst Kohle für nichts rauswirfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es das Board ist, ist das von Klos gepostete sicherlich ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Knallfix (18. Dezember 2009)

wenn der rechner 1,5 jahre alt ist, hast du noch garantie drauf und könntest dich an Acer wenden?


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich bei <2 Jahre, immer bevorzugen.
Garantiefall und melden und einschicken/abholen lassen, je nach Serviceleistung.
Beachte aber das du mit 4-6 Wochen evtl. ohne PC auskommen musst.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> wenn der rechner 1,5 jahre alt ist, hast du noch garantie drauf und könntest dich an Acer wenden?



Da hat er nicht unrecht. Zwar nicht unbedingt Garantie, denn diese ist freiwillig um muss nicht zwingend vorhanden sein. Ob sie das ist, solltest du ja am besten wissen. Aber auch wenn keine Garantie drauf ist, so hast du normalerweise 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung.


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2009)

Und die Gewährleistung deckt mind. eine Schadensbehebung ab. 
Reparatur oder Umtausch.
2 mal darf der Hersteller/Händler es reparieren versuchen, danach heißt es Geld zurück oder Ersatzgerät.
Muss aberr nicht immer das gleiche bedeuten, kann auch ein gleichwertiges sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist im übrigen nur 6 Monate lang. Verspricht ein Hersteller (auch OEM Komplett-PC-Hersteller/Vertreiber) 2 Jahre Garantie hat er diese auch zu halten. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, sprich wenns nirgendwo im Kaufvertrag o.ä. steht gelten die gesetzlichen 6 Monate. Alles andere darüber hinaus ist eine freiwillige Eigenleistung des Herstellers.
Davon abgesehen denke ich dennoch, dass der PC eingeschickt werden sollte. Eigentlich geben alle Hersteller min. die 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Auf technische Geräte ist die gesetzliche Gewährleistung 2 Jahre und nicht 6 Monate.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist im übrigen nur 6 Monate lang. Verspricht ein Hersteller (auch OEM Komplett-PC-Hersteller/Vertreiber) 2 Jahre Garantie hat er diese auch zu halten. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, sprich wenns nirgendwo im Kaufvertrag o.ä. steht gelten die gesetzlichen 6 Monate. Alles andere darüber hinaus ist eine freiwillige Eigenleistung des Herstellers.
> Davon abgesehen denke ich dennoch, dass der PC eingeschickt werden sollte. Eigentlich geben alle Hersteller min. die 2 Jahre Garantie.


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. In der Regel hast du ein halbes Jahr Garantie und zwei Jahre Gewährleistung und nicht umgekehrt. Eine längere Garantie geben sie natürlich auch gerne, aber nur gegen bares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Garantie bedeutet das, wenn du dir z.B. eine Tastatur kaufst und wie ein Wilder darauf rumhackst und sie dir innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt geht, der Hersteller sie dir repariert bzw. ersetzt. In der Gewährleistungszeit bist du derjenige der dem Hersteller einen Mangel nachweisen muss. Der Hersteller ist dann nicht mehr verpflichtet dir diese Tastatur kostenlos zu ersetzen oder zu reparieren, es sei denn, wie gesagt, dass du ihm Fehler in der Herstellung nachweisen kannst. Hier kann man dann nur noch auf die Kulanz der Herstellers hoffen. Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist ein halbes Jahr Garantie, geben sie doch mal mehr ist es freiwillig. Sei es nun zu Werbezwecken oder eine höhere Robustheit eines Artikels vorzutäuschen um es besser zu verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Das glaube ich auch. Gewährleistung und Garantie haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Das sind zwei Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2009)

Jupp habe noch was ergänzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Sache mit Garantie wird nicht klappen bzw wäre nicht  so günstig.
Hab mich natürlich schon seit das Problem auftrat mit damit beschäftigt, erster Anhaltspunkt war Acer forum und da haben sich sehr viele Beschwert zwecks sporadischen Abstürzen bei dem M5641, sehr viele dabei die ihren Rechner eingeschickt haben und nach ca. 2-4 wochen mit dem selben Problem wiederbekamen.
Ausserdem glaub ich das ich meine Garantie eh verwirkt hab, dadurch das ich den Referenzenkühler meiner Graka ausgetauscht hab, 110° + warn einfach nicht gut.

Naja morgen kommt nen Kollege vorbei und der bringt seine 2x1 GB Speicher mit, gleicher Anschluss und Takt (833MHZ) dann testen wir das erstmal ob er da auch abstürt wenn beide Riegelslots belegt sind.


MfG ( moinsen an alle die schon/noch wach sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Naja, wenn du schon beide einzeln laufen lassen hast und auch Memtest nichts findet, dann halte ich es für höchst unwahrscheinlich, daß es am Ram lieg.


----------



## Diclonii (30. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen erstmal, 

nach dem wohlverdienten Urlaub und Weihnachten hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden um mein Rechner Problem zu lösen.
Hab mir von einen Kollegen 2 identische Riegel ausgeliehen, Corsair 2x2gb 6400 800MHz Cl5.
Hab die im Board eingebaut und nach ca 10min Dragon Age action isses wieder passiert, freez inkls nachfolgenden BLuescreen.
Hab dann wieder 1 Riegel rausgenommen mit dem Resultat: Es läuft.

Mithilfe von Bluescreenviewer hab ich mir dann die Meldungen noch mal anzeigen lassen, da steht immer sowas wie:

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: win32k.sys

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff96000132ad3, 0xfffff880021460c0, 
0x0000000000000000)

*** win32k.sys - Address 0xfffff96000132ad3 base at 0xfffff96000070000 DateStamp 
0x4a695611

---
122909-23524-01.dmp    
29.12.2009 11:56:30    
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION    
0x0000003b    
00000000`c0000005    
fffff960`00132ad3    
fffff880`021460c0    
00000000`00000000    
win32k.sys    
win32k.sys+c2ad3                    
x64        
C:\Windows\minidump\122909-23524-01.dmp    
---

Ist jetzt die einzige Meldung die ich hab, hab mein Rechner formatiert, aber davor hatte das Tool noch andere Bluescreens gesaved.
Wobei immer das selbe stand, halt SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION aber immer andere Auslöser , zb unter 10 Bluescreens waren es 2x win32.sys, 3x kone.sys ( Treiber von Roccat Kone ) etc. 

Warum kackt das immer ab sobald 2 Riegel drinne sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rams laufen immer mit identischen Einstellungen, gleicher Takt, gleiche Spannung etc.

Kann ich irgendwie noch irgendwas testen um sicherzugehen das es wirklich so ist wie ich denke das mein MB im arsch ist?
Ich versteh das einfach nich warum es klappt wenn nur 1 Riegel drinne ist und warum es dann nicht klappt wenn 2 drine sind -.-

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, falls noch irgendwelche Infos benötigt werden sagts mir dann poste ich se rein.

Falls der Text bissl unverständlich ist auch bescheid sagen, erfass das gern neu^^ bin nur grad erst aufgestunden und dementsprechend noch bissl daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Diclonii


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Wieviele DIM-Slots hat dein Board? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob nur ein fehlerhafter Slot Schuld ist oder ob das Board generell nen Knacks weg hat. Wenn du jetzt bspw. DIMM 1 und 3 belegt hast, versuchs mal mit 2 und 4 stattdessen. Je nachdem, wie das Board es will. Bei mir sind die Dualchannel Slots 1+2 sowie 3+4. Sieht man eigentlich an der farblichen Markierung der Slots.
Evtl. schafft ein BIOS Update Abhilfe.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Normalerweise sind das eher Fehler, die von der CPU verursacht werden, gerade wenn du das OS schon neu installiert hast !

Spricht auch deswegen dafür, das es dir ja scheinbar nie direkt nach dem Start passiert, sondern immer erst dann, wenn der Rechner schon eine Weile läuft ?!

Das Problem muss nicht unbedingt vom Mainboard kommen, auch wenn es so scheint, als ob der Speichercontroller ne Macke hat und daher ab einer bestimmten Adressgröße aussteigt.

Allerdings kann das eben auch durch die CPU verursacht werden, da diese über den Speichercontroller die Daten verteilt und wenn sich die CPU also verhakt, dann schreibt der Controller falsche Daten in den Speicher zurück und das kollidiert dann mit der entsprechenden Software.

Übrigens kann das Ganze sogar an deinem Netzteil liegen, denn zwei Riegel verbrauchen auch mehr Saft, nicht viel mehr, aber manche Netzteile erreichen nicht mehr ihre volle Leistung, wenn sie erst mal warm geworden sind.

Falls dein Kollege da also korrekt sein sollte, dann soll er dir vorsichtshalber mal sein Netzteil leihen und erst wenn dann immer noch die gleichen Probleme auftreten, dann würde ich zu 95 Prozent auf das Mainboard tippen.

Was eine Empfehlung angeht, schau dich mal in den Foren auf heise.de oder direkt ct.de um, da gibt es zig Tests und "Empfehlungen", da wirst du schon fündig werden, egal wie dein Budget aussieht.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

RAM in Verbindung mit Stromverbrauch zu bringen ist mal die abenteuerlichste "Erklärung", die ich je gehört hab. Als nächstes willst du ihm erklären, er soll nen Gehäuselüfter abstöpseln weil der zuviel Strom braucht und deshalb das Netzteil krepiert?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Lern lesen und informier dich mal etwas genauer.

Nur weil es mit Abstand der geringste Verbraucher im Rechner ist, so verbraucht es nun mal Saft und rechnet man alles zusammen, Speichercontroller, Sputhbridge usw. usf. dann summiert sich das nun mal und bei zwei Slots müssen auch beide verwaltet werden.

Doppelte Verwaltung = doppelte Wahrscheinlickeit zum Auftreten von Fehlern usw.

Pure Logik .............. aber gut, ich muss mich seit über 15 Jahren immer wieder mit Leuten auseinander setzen, die glauben sie wüßten Bescheid und die sich manches nicht vorstellen können ............

Es war eine reine Erklärung woran es liegen KANN, nicht muss, aber genau wegen Leuten wie dir macht das echt keinen Spaß mehr, weil ihr euren Horizont einfach nicht weit genug bekommt.

Es könnte sogar ne ganz banale Sache sein, wie z. B. eine so genannte "kalte" Lötstelle, die bis dato gehalten hab, aber durch irgrndeinen äußeren Einfluss nun aufgebrochen ist, z. B. durch Umstellen des Rechners oder ähnliches.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Als ob ein modernes x-hundert Watt Netzteil an zusätzlichen 1,5Watt scheitern würde. Wenn der Speichercontroller in der CPU nen Schaden hätte würde das System wohl unabhängig davon welche RAMs wo und in welcher Anzahl verwendet werden Fehler verursachen. 
Ein fehlerhafter Speichercontrolle hätte als Folge, dass überhaupt keine oder stark lücken- bzw. fehlerhafte Daten in den RAM geladen werden würden. Das wäre völligst unabhängig von der verwendeten Anzahl an DIMM-Slots. Das System würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal booten.

Versuchen wirs nochmal mit ner anderen Lösung die mich 5min googlen und 2min OCZ-Supportforum lesen gekostet hat: 
Stelle sicher, dass beide RAMs mit EXAKT den gleichen Timings laufen. Als zweites hilft es oft die Spannung für RAMs leicht zu erhöhen, da der Memory Controller bei hoher RAM-Bestückung ne Menge zu tun hat. Das führt bei einigen Riegeln, unabhängig vom Hersteller, zu Abstürzen.
Teilweise sind Spannungen von mindestens 2.1Volt erforderlich, um alles fehlerfrei zum laufen zu kriegen. Selbst bei 2,0V treten noch zu ~30% Fehler auf. Außerdem kanns helfen die Timings etwas zu entspannen. Wenn deine RAMs also auf CL5 laufen, versuchs doch mal mit CL6 oder CL7.

Hier mal ne Anleitung, wie man ein neues SPD flasht: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356104
Allerdings ists gut möglich, dass man dazu ein 32Bit OS benötigt. Eventuell unterstützt die neueste Version des "SPDTool" schon 64Bit Systeme. Drauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Dezember 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Lern lesen und informier dich mal etwas genauer.
> 
> Nur weil es mit Abstand der geringste Verbraucher im Rechner ist, so verbraucht es nun mal Saft und rechnet man alles zusammen, Speichercontroller, Sputhbridge usw. usf. dann summiert sich das nun mal und bei zwei Slots müssen auch beide verwaltet werden.
> 
> ...


Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit dem Stromverbauch vom Speicher halte ich auch für etwas weit hergeholt. Theoretisch vielleicht möglich, aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich tippe hier auch auf ein fehlerhaftes Mainboard. Vielleicht die Spannungswandler die nicht mehr so exakt laufen wie sie sollen. Man könnte es, wie schon geschrieben wurde, mit einer leichten Erhöhung der Speicherspannung probieren oder die Timings etwas runtersetzen, oder gar beides. Hilft das alles nichts, dann ist wohl ein neues Mainboard fällig. Fragt sich nur in wie fern, das Bios solche Einstellungen zulässt. Ein Komplett-Rechner lässt da meist nicht sehr viel Spielraum , wenn überhaupt.


----------

